# Need a new suv



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

OK was going to get a Pilot but too big. Does anyone have a Nissan Rogue? I need room for one crate and then a storage shelf on a trailer hitch. I am not a Nissan person but have always had Toyota and Honda. The Rogue is less expensive. Great mileage. Does anyone use one for dog training?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a Rogue. Love it but I have leather and it's not a dog vehicle. A crate won't fit in the back because the seats don't fold down flat. I have a 36" SUV crate in my back seat because that's all that would fit. Raven won't fit in it but Kaiser and Holly do. I'm considering taking out the back seat and building a platform so that it's flat and I can hopefully put another crate in.

I would go with a more rugged car if I had to choose again.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Minivans fit 4 crates, have a flat floor, head room and are great on fuel. They are cheaper than SUV's too. Maybe look at an all wheel drive Toyota Sienna?


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't drive another minivan. But I did notice the back in the Rogue was uneven when the seats are down. I have the vari kennel 500 and will be trying tomorrow to see how they fit. I can make a small plastic platform to make it level. I usuaully only train one dog at at time. So I think it will work. I told salesman that I wanted a cloth interior. So they had plenty. Now I am trying to get them to install a trailer hitch and wiring harness in the deal. A used one costs almost as much as a new one.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Mini vans have the most space-my cousin has a rogue-I really don't like the shape of it-like the honda pilot-ford explorer-not the new model and jeeps -the patriot or cherokee


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Expeditions are great! But not so great on gas


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Paul, sounds like you are looking for a small crossover that will fit one crate with a bit of room leftover. Comparability wise to the Rogue, have you given any thought to the RAV4 or are you thinking of the Nissan in terms of it being less expensive? 

I know of 2 people who have a RAV4 and fit a XL plastic crate in it and it still has soom room to spare. They are older models but seem to fit the bill quite nicely. Not sure what the newer models are like interior wise.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Nissan Xterra would fit stuff and it's great. Just not so great on gas. 

I have the Murano, which is a larger version of the rogue. Even that car can only fit one or two crates. I LOVE driving it though. 

Nissan Pathfinder has a TON of room but it's big and horrible on gas.

The Ford Escape is a good size as well.

Subaru Forester and Tribeca are both good cars as well for that size. I know Subaru is an extremely dog friendly car brand. 

Volkswagon Tiguan is another car in the size range you seem to be looking for. 

Another one on the list is a Mazda CX-5 but that's not out yet.

I just got a new car for the dog, so I have these names fresh in my memory. Ultimately the last few I was torn between were the Murano, The Xterra, and the Toyota Highlander.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have a Landrover LR3, it has a lot of room but Koda's crate barely fits, in fact I have to put it sideways. Koda's crate is a series 500. A smaller crate will fit for sure.

Is the Landrover too big for you? My coworker had some issues with the Rogue, she said it has horrible blind spot because of the window design.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My sister has a Hyundai Sante Fe..I could probably fit my one BIG dog and crate in the back with the seats down (and they fold flat),,but that's about it..I like it tho.

I have a Blazer LTZ, love love love it


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I have a Landrover LR3, it has a lot of room but Koda's crate barely fits, in fact I have to put it sideways. Koda's crate is a series 500. A smaller crate will fit for sure.
> 
> Is the Landrover too big for you? My coworker had some issues with the Rogue, she said it has horrible blind spot because of the window design.


Don't Landrovers only take premium fuel? Ouch!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You're crazy! Pilots are the PERFECT dog car--2 crates fit in the ack with the 2nd row up. Perfect perfect perfect


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> You're crazy! Pilots are the PERFECT dog car--2 crates fit in the ack with the 2nd row up. Perfect perfect perfect


And that is exactly why it will be my next car. Do you which size crates you have in there?

Honda should pay you a commission whenever I get around to purchasing one.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

onyx'girl said:


> Don't Landrovers only take premium fuel? Ouch!


Yup, my car only takes premium too. Definitely ouch!


----------



## Ikons dad (Nov 10, 2011)

If you like the Honda, why not consider the CRV. My wife just got one in November and we love it. Great gas mileage, roomy, fits a crate and good looking too!


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Is the Landrover too big for you? My coworker had some issues with the Rogue, she said it has horrible blind spot because of the window design.


That problem doesn't exist with the Murano. They all come standard with a rear camera.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a RAV4. Has a terrible blind spot, "floor" isn't level when seats are laid down. Knocks unless you use premium fuel. Crates fit it in just fine and there is plenty of room for a dog. It's ok but I"m not crazy about it.


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

I have an Xterra and I have nothing but problems with that vehicle. Great in the snow and pretty good gas mileage, compared to my Ram. But, 5 years old and falling apart week by week. I have a used Honda Civic and used Toyota celica (daughters cars) that are older and in better condition than my Xterra.

That said, I find the room in it a bit challenging. Travelling in it with 2 kids, 2 dogs and luggage makes it very cramped. However, the back area of it is a plastic flooring instead of carpet which is much better for dirty paws.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a MINI Cooper Countryman (the 4 door version) with a trailer hitch. Average MPG city is about 26-28, highway is 36-38 last time we checked.

Here's a pic of the day we picked him up(all MINIs have a name, his is Wulfric) . Oh, and also has the roof rack on in this pic.










And after a bit of accessorizing,


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I had a Santa Fe- the mileage difference between it and the Silverado/Suburban is negligible...BUT I could get 3 400 crates in it with a small amount of room....it was VERY crash safe tho! When I was totalled out in it, my dogs were safe...now if a BIG vehicle hit it from the rear - not sure the dogs would have been as safe...so the dogs go in the Surburban, with the seats down so 3 500s fit, and I can still put a 400 sidewise between the back hatch and the other 2 crates...not economical at ALL! So commuting is in an old zoom zoom....

Lee


----------

